# couple pics from Sunday



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)




----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

very nice thanks for sharing. 

where were you riding?


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Sundays ride was all done in Lake county. The 1st pic is at my neighbors. We leave from there and ride private property and state land trails. Went riding on Monday and went to Carrievile(spelled?) Took tin cup trails to the power lines, to Luther, then to Carrieville. From there we got on the groomed trail system and rode to Club 37, then to Irons, back through Big Bass Lake, trough Baldwin, and took the rails back to Chase. Trails were beat up and icy in many areas to and just after 37. Trails were great in Irons to Big Bass Lake then turned bad getting closer to Baldwin. Rails to Trails wern't to bad. Just straight, fast, and cold. Had a lot of fun both days. Got off then trails in many areas to hit the powder and jumps. Ditches were deep too.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

carrieville is about 8 miles south of my place up there. you rode in my back yard. lol. have you ever ridden up to empire? or kaleva? the kaleva tavern puts on a nice buffet on saturdays and sundays durring the winter. if you were gonna ride from reed city to empire you better leave early and pack a lunch if ya know what i mean. it is a long way but a great ride. i hardly ever ride south. seems we always ride north. and usually dont ride towards cadillac.  gets a little bumpy. thanks for posting. making me think about getting that new vinyl cover for my seat and a new track to get er goin!  
although i did take a few rips the other day around here. :evil: 

oh yeah dont forget the ride to boone, i wonder if that cheesy party store will still have the fire pit this year? pretty neat and awfully nice of them to supply the wood and take care of it.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Never been there. I want to hit some new trails this winter when we get more snow. Got any maps?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*we always hit boone we ride out of caberfae my buddy has a cabin we stay in. we hope to make some long rides this year we usually just tool around the forest and such few hours at a time. last year we ended up nearly stranded when coming back home after dark in an absolute white-out met up with two other riders and we slowly worked our way back the the main roads were talking 10-15 mph tops for about an hour. love the trails around there especially during the week. we are going up the week of the 17 this january*


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

as far as maps go you will want an wellston area map and then probably get another up near kaleva. you know the golden rule. ALWAYS FILL UP!  have lunch in kaleva and finish the ride up to empire. one of the nice things about this ride is that there are 2 trails that meet. so you can take one trail north and take one trail south. from reed city this will be a good full dayer but you know they get a lot more snow up that way. really nice ride. imo. 

this would be an excellent ride from cabrefae. 

we would do this ride and if it got late or the trails were bad we would ditch bang back. always alot of fun.

if ya want any more info let me know. fully guided rides available when the grand touring skidoo is in irons!


----------

